# Bin ebenfalls neu hier.



## JorgeDC (20 Jan. 2015)

Hallo Forum!
Hab mir's jetzt 2 Tage angeschaut, und finde das Forum bis jetzt sehr gut.

Jorge:thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (20 Jan. 2015)

Na dann hoffen wir mal, dass das so bleibt


----------



## Hehnii (20 Jan. 2015)

Es gibt hier Leute die schauen sich das 4 Jahre an und sagen dann erst Hallo! 

Auf jeden Fall *Herzlich Willkommen* hier!


----------



## Padderson (21 Jan. 2015)

na dann Welcome aboard und viel Spaß beim posten und stöbern


----------



## imsoweak (25 Jan. 2015)

hehe nur Männer hier?


----------

